# What did your A6 get for christmas?



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

I took advantage of being in the city (Denver) for the holiday and took care of a few things on the Avant. I was driving around witj my little girl when Dave from TinTecks called and said he had time to tint the car. I have been wanting to get her tinted since I got her, and I have tinted a few of my own cars, but I do not have the 'clean' shop and other necessary things to do the job. So when Dave went to work on the 26, I was grateful to him. 
No more fishbowl....








While in Denver, I bit the bullet and bought aero wipers from the dealer. It cost me $200 OUCH! But getting into an accident because we can't see in the frequent snow storms would cost a lot more.








So the Avant is finally in good shape for snow and skiing. No more blinding glare in the car from the reflection off the snow!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: What did your A6 get for christmas? (Snowhere)*

Mine got some time off from driving.








Damn parking lot sucks.


----------



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: What did your A6 get for christmas? (Snowhere)*

200 for wipers







thats for the oem wipers with the curve? i need new ones too


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: What did your A6 get for christmas? (sleep.:R)*

Wipers and both arms. I think your 02 has the upgraded arms, so you will just be hit $20-30 per wiper, depending on your dealer.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: What did your A6 get for christmas? (Snowhere)*

Did ALOT of snow driving and loved it. 
After a year of owning it, I replaced the rear windshield wiper blade with the one piece metal kind.
ordered a replacement ski bag. Previous owner actually CUT the old one out.
I finally reset the engine light...turned out to be from when the thermostat froze (did the new install myself and didn't know I had to reset the light)
Changed to the 010032 transmission code. Shift down fast and up faster in auto mode and doesn't shift at redline in manual mode (I do a little auto-crossing)...don't worry though, the limiter is still intact.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Damn, I hope wipers become cheaper at some point. I gotta do the CV boots before they get too bad.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (EK20)*

Mine got a new turbo yay! A GT2356V to replace the tired GT2052V http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just need some truck injector nozzles and I'm shooting for the big 300hp / 500tq when I rebuild it


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

mine got a boost gauge pod and h & r springs! maybe a euro tub for the new year lol


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

not a damn thing. but one of my headlights went out, and i lost my power steering pump... damn this thing is heavy, my arms are getting stronger though.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (cd1121)*

HaHa! parking lots must be a bitch! I can't image trying to parallel park a 4000+ lb wagon with out the power steering.


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

the one good thing about the snow, is that the ice and snow makes it feel like i still have power steering. and no i won't even try to parallel park this car.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Got mine some H&R stuff and sway bars


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_Got mine some H&R stuff and sway bars

Pics! Or it didn't happen!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*

should be here next week sucka


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

It's next week.... Got the swag yet!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_It's next week.... Got the swag yet!









LOL springs aren't here yet, dealership hasn't called either. Im getting impatient...


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

mine got a new headunit and 12" sub, and a covering of roadsalt...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
LOL springs aren't here yet, dealership hasn't called either. Im getting impatient...









NVM, springs got here while I was at work.








Just ordered some more stereo goodies too.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Dam, we should have a suspension+ install party!








Inonmule, take back the rocksalt, santa must of had you on the bad list!
frankinstyn, how the hell do you autocross an A6 avant?










_Modified by Snowhere at 8:40 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_Dam, we should have a suspension+ install party!










Im down with that, but only if there is beer involved


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

No buttwiper will be drunk at any install I am part of. Only Browns, IPA's, Porters and good Ambers need apply! I have the springs, struts, front upper mount and bearings for the rado ready. What else should I look into getting? Rear Bushings maybe? I already replaced the front subframe bushings, the one that the engine mount attaches to.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_No buttwiper will be drunk at any install I am part of. Only Browns, IPA's, Porters and good Ambers need apply! I have the springs, struts, front upper mount and bearings for the rado ready. What else should I look into getting? Rear Bushings maybe? I already replaced the front subframe bushings, the one that the engine mount attaches to.









Im not going to be drunk during the install, i just like beer during. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Stone IPA FTMFW!
Replace the rear mounts if you have the struts out. Has the sway bar bushings/end links? Hows the ball joints?
Im having trouble finding a spring compressor small enough for the A6.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I have two spring compressors, but no idea if they are any smaller then what you may have. I did use them on my old 90 series, not that that means anything. How do you know they are too big?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_I have two spring compressors, but no idea if they are any smaller then what you may have. I did use them on my old 90 series, not that that means anything. How do you know they are too big?

Because these springs look very similar to the Passat I just did springs on. I ended up borrowing a compressor from someone.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_
frankinstyn, how the hell do you autocross an A6 avant?










_VERY_ carefully.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (frankinstyn)*

I got the A6 registered for X-mas, so that I could have fun in the snow for the past month.....








late X-mas present will be sport seats, but those will have to wait a bit.


----------



## justinperkins (May 12, 2006)

new timing belt, serp, water pump, tensioners, new cam seals/plugs, cam adjuster seals, driver top front control arm, snub mount


----------



## baco99 (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (justinperkins)*

nothing exciting here. new front upper and lower control arms. new front axles (left and right). new CV boots. new(used) TCU. oil change and filter. air cabin filter.


----------

